# Cits ... >  Auto ECU kļūdas kodi

## tvdx

Ok tānu gadījies ka vajag nolasīt ECU kļūdas kodu no Opel Vectra B, ir 16 pin-u savienotaajs zem rocenes. kādus signālus un ar kādiem spriegumiek kur padd ārā, gribētos visai labi funkcionējošu lasītāju, ko pievienot PC, lai veeelaak uztaisiitu App ar kuru var tos kljuumes kodusielasiit, un varbuut veel kko tur var lasiit, zinu ka jaavar arii paarprogrammeet ? un izdzeest saglabaajushos kļūdu kodus
ideja iegādāties kādi Pentium 1/2/3 ko darbināt DOS-ā un lietot vienīgi šiem mērķiem

----------


## JDat

Nū vecīt. Tur vajadzēs vismaz P4 proci, 22'''LCD un vēl EPJa FPGA plati. Sākumam pieslēdz savu frekvenčmēru un paskaties kas tur notiek.

----------


## tvdx

kkādas ūberfrekvences ? itkā savienojot 5 un 6 kaaju midzinot to kljuumes lampinju, bet tos daudzumus ar midzekljiem buus taa visai pagreuuti nolasiit . Cerēju ka ar kādu AVR pietiks  ::  tos tā arī neesu saprogrammējis, nekad nesanāk līdzekļi lai programmatoru, dev plati un čipu atļautos )

----------


## JDat

ā nu jā. dev kiti jāpērk vairumā, tā pat kā epim.

Kāpēc man pietika ar winXP true printer port (LPT port). DB-25 male konektoru 74hc245 vai tml mikreni un vienu 78L05 ? Vot tā arī sāku ar AVR krāmēties. Galvenais ir interese. Tā ka sūdīgs datora lietotājs vien esi. Esmu pārliecināts ka nezini ASM, līdz ar to ne ko no AVR neizspiedīsi (drīzāk no sevis izspiedīsi kaut ko ārā). Tā ka lūdzu... Sāc domāt nevis mētāties ar gudrībām par megaefektīvu mainfreimu kodēšanu.

Links pārdomām: http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/avrprog/avrprog.htm

To kuru lietoju nevaru atrast, bet nu šis ir vēl lētāks par manējo. Tev tak atradīsies 400 MHz kompis kurā iestūķēt apgraizītu (ar LiteXP) WinXP (gan jau ka var arī win98, bet neesmu mēģinājis) sistēmu un programmatora softu. Ja jau esi santīmu pisējs, tad taisi pa lēto nevis sapņo par dārgiem kitiem. Tici man, to var izdarīt pa lēto, galvenais ir gribēt un domāt.

PS: slinkums meklēt par Opeli. Kāds var ielikt linku uz aprakstu par to konektoru. Sportiskai interesei palasīt gribās un ne ko nejēdzu no autiņiem (arī meklēšanā)

----------


## tvdx

Atradu k-ko shaadu : http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... x=60&ty=49
a par ASM daļēji māku 8086 bet AVR ir pilnīgi citāds  ::  pashlaik lietoju Athlon64x2 ar M2N32SLI deluxe wireless ed. maateni, bet nocepinaat negribaas, ja kljuudos kko lodeejot

----------


## JDat

Sālumam labi. Tālāk jāsaprot kas notiek ar CAN un pātējiem BUSiem. Vajag protokola dokumentāciju. Vai tiešām jēga pašam taisīt. Nevar uz servisu aizvest. 

Ja rokas aug no dibina, tad ne ko neuztaisīsi. Uzliec optronus drošībai. Ja zin ko dara, tad ar optroniem LPT portu nenodedzinās, bet nu tādiem speciem, kā tvdx, kas ar DVD lāzeriem lodē mātesplates chipsetus... Noteikti izdosies notedzināt māteni. Lai arī ļaunākajā gadījumā parasti nodeg tikai LPT buferis iekš SuperI/O mikrenes.   ::  Loham loha liktenis.

----------


## tvdx

servisos muusdienaas tik 2010. gada mashiinaam elljas nomainiit maak  ::  kļūdu pareizi nemāk pat nolasītjo dažādiem ECU dažādi jānolasa, bet kurš tad opelim vispaar kko remontee ?

----------


## JDat

Dieva dēļ nesāc ar sarežģīto. Sāc ar pamatiem. Protams tu būsi tik ietiepīgs, ka negribēsi pamidžināt LED ar AVR...
Sāc ar šo: http://www.lightner.net/lightner/bruce/Lightner-183.pdf
Uztaisi 1:1 sākumam. Tad tas tev būs kā testa platforma nākotnes eksperimentiem. Pagaidām novēlu veiksmīgu googlēšanu...

Kaut gan esmu pārliecināts ka tev ar šo projektu būs tā pat kā ar Hi-gain antenu un citiem taviem projektiem.

----------


## Uldis

Varbūt kamēr taisi savu versiju padomā par šo: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Diagn...motiveQ5fTools

----------


## osscar

pievienojos...nav vērts pašam galvu lauzīt - ietaupīsi naudu un laiku. ņem no Baya kādu gatavu un miers. Labi ir ar BT savienojumu - var lapsim vai PDA piemest.

----------


## Mairis

Kopš kura laika autiņam jātaisa savs kļūdu kodu lasāmais, ja ir pieejami interfeisi, kas dod vairāk iespējas, kā tikai kļūdu lasīšana un jau ir ar gatavu softu?

OP-COM runājas ar visiem opeļiem no 92 un uz augšu, pats tādu lietoju, strādā ļoti ātri.
Lietoju arī daudzus citus interfeisus citām A/M un citām vajadzībām, ne tikai lasīšanai, bet arī programmēšanai.
Tā kā ja kādam vajag palīdzību ar A/M diagnostiku, tad droši PM.

----------

